# Matrix Prizms Plus Gloss



## cassie4mark (Dec 4, 2007)

I've gotten the prizms clear gloss treatment at my salon before... I think it really helped condition and de-frizz my hair..

Question is, I've found this product on ebay (it's supposed to be a salon treatment only) and I'd really like to save the money by just doing it myself instead of paying my hairdresser.

I see that they offer it in 14 semi-permanent colors in addition to the clear. I'd really like to add some subtle color to my hair but I've never used the color ones so I don't really know what to expect. Any opinions??


----------



## angied (Dec 5, 2007)

OK this I can help with I am a hairstylist =) Since these are only semi...they dont last very long. If you want to make the color more subtle mix it with the clear. The more clear you add the more subtle the color will be. These are great colors IMO I use Matrix Color at work so I really like them.

Hope this helps =)

Angie


----------

